# Pumps on a soloist?



## phazer (Oct 5, 2005)

Ok I normally race a co2 cartridge and tube in my pocket and a mini pump on my frame for just incase the co2 cartridge don't work...which have happened to me. Now it seems to me to have two bottles and a mini-pump on the frame kinda interferes with the areo advantages of the soloist, what do you guys do, suggest etc?


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

phazer said:


> Ok I normally race a co2 cartridge and tube in my pocket and a mini pump on my frame for just incase the co2 cartridge don't work...which have happened to me. Now it seems to me to have two bottles and a mini-pump on the frame kinda interferes with the areo advantages of the soloist, what do you guys do, suggest etc?


Wheel truck?


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

I carry this in my jersyey pocket. I got about 95 psi out of it when I had to use it once. Took a couple of mins pumping but it did it's job. 

http://www.topeak.com/2007/products/minipumps/microrocketcb.php


----------



## cocoboots (Apr 13, 2006)

Get a small frame pump and put it in your rear triangle along your seat stay. put a velcro strap around the middle and you won't have any issues


----------

